# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bún Sứa Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Ai đã từng đến du lịch Nha Trang mà chưa một lần thưởng thức món bún sứa Nha Trang thì đó đúng là một điều thiếu sót đáng tiếc, có thể nói đến du lịch Nha Trang mà chưa ăn thử bún sứa một lần thì chưa gọi là đến Nha Trang.


bún sứa Nha Trang.
Bún sứa Nha Trang thường dùng sứa mà ngư dân đánh bắt được ở tận ngoài các đảo xa, khác biệt với các loài sứa độc gây ngứa khi ta lở chạm phải. Món bún sứa có ở rất nhiều nơi, tại rất nhiều các tỉnh vùng biển của Việt Nam như Ninh Thuận, Phú Yên,… nhưng được du khách ưa chuộng nhất vẫn là món bún sứa Nha Trang. 



Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản bún sứa Nha Trang
Món bún sứa Nha Trang được người dân nơi đây chế biến từ các loại hải sản có sẵn, và mùi vị rất thơm ngon. Nước dùng của món bún sứa không làm ngọt bằng các loại thịt như ở những địa phương khác, nồi nước dùng của món bún sứa mang vị ngọt của những nguyên liệu biển như: cá, tôm, mức… Nước của bún sứa Nha Trang chủ yếu được nấu bằng cá liệt, loại cá chỉ to hơn ba ngón tay, không xương và mang vị ngọt tự nhiên của biển cả.



Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản bún sứa Nha Trang
Sứa trong bún sứa muốn ngon phải cắt miếng to, không nên cắt nhỏ như khi trộn gỏi, những miếng sứa trong bún cắn to, khi ăn cắn sựt sựt sẽ làm cho người ăn có cảm giác thích thú. Ngoài ra còn có chả cá bao gồm các loại cá trứ danh: thu, nhồng, đối… được lóc xương lấy thịt quết đến nhuyễn và dai, sau đó vo thành viên nhỏ rồi hấp chín. Khi ăn, chỉ cần lấy bún, rau ghém, sứa đã rửa sạch và vài viên chả cá cho vào tô, chan nước dùng nóng hổi là đã thành tô bún ngọt vị cá, giòn tươi từng miếng sứa. 



Du lịch Nha Trang, thưởng thức đặc sản bún sứa Nha Trang

Món bún sứa chỉ có thế, đơn giản và mộc như thế nhưng khi ai đã từng một lần thưởng thức thì không nên nào cưỡng lại sự hấp dẫn của nó. Không chỉ những người dân Nha Trang mà đến cả những du khách khi nói về bún sứa thì vẫn nhắc hoài vị bún đặc biệt của Nha Trang. 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## damvanhuong

ngon thế trời!^^^^^^^^^

----------

